# Trying to Master the Camera



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Someday I'll get it....In the meantime here are today's attempts.


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

i think you did a fine job what camera are you using?


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

I think those pictures are pretty good. Little fine tuning here and there and you could have some winners!

Camera was Canon Rebel XTi


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments....I appreciate the input. It's the tweaking part that keeps the challenge going to capture special pictures. Someone on this forum said to make sure the eye(s) are in focus. That definitely helped. Next is to remember which buttons, dials, etc control which settings.

Now for the mystery....redzebra 24 is correct regarding the camera that was used.  ??? I didn't tell.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

He has a program that can read the exif data in your pictures. EXIF data is intended for printers.

Nice pics, btw.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Aha...I was checking properties and everything I could find related to the pix and couldn't figure out how he did that. :roll:

Thanks for the compliments on the pics.


----------



## rarefaction (Aug 6, 2009)

Impressive, both the pics AND the sleuthing. (spelling?: you know, like, sherlock holmes, sleuth hounds, 'n stuff) :thumb:


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks...and yep, the sleuthing. =D>


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh rats, I was thinking of buying that camera. The perfect pictures don't just pop out with no effort on the part of the photographer, LOL?

What are you using for lighting?


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Ha. :lol: I've only used the flash and the aquarium lights at this point. I figure I should know how to use the camera without having to look everything up on line and in the manual before upgrading to the remote flash equipment. Does that make sense?


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

kinda makes sense but an off camera flash w/ remote triger helps a ton lol, I have that same camera and love it what lense were you using? (Idon't have the program to pull the exif data lol).


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

MightyWarMonger said:


> kinda makes sense but an off camera flash w/ remote triger helps a ton lol, I have that same camera and love it what lense were you using? (Idon't have the program to pull the exif data lol).


If you want the program, search for opanda exif. It's a very tiny program and after download, all you need to do is right-click on any photo. If a photo has been "saved for the web" through photoshop or other software, the exif data is removed.

As to having a wireless flash, you can learn how to use your camera that way as well. It's really just different lighting. Mounted on the camera and used for shooting friends or kids, it does a much better job than the onboard flash.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Okay...the flash idea while I'm "in training" sounds good. Can someone give me some links to show me what it is I'm looking for? You can PM me if putting it on the forum is breaking rules.

The lens is Canon Zoom EF-S 18-55mm, something else I will eventually upgrade. Suggestions?


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

I downloaded the opanda exif program. Very cool!!! Thanks. :thumb:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

PaulineMi said:


> Okay...the flash idea while I'm "in training" sounds good. Can someone give me some links to show me what it is I'm looking for? You can PM me if putting it on the forum is breaking rules.
> 
> The lens is Canon Zoom EF-S 18-55mm, something else I will eventually upgrade. Suggestions?


links----> http://www.google.com/search?client=saf ... 8&oe=UTF-8

As to lens, the sharpest lens you'll find is the 60mm f/2.8. If you are shooting cichlids that are for the most part less than 3 inches, you may want to look into the 100mm f/2.8. Both lenses are not cheap, so you may want to look for used pieces.  Those lenses will give you the sharpest images you could possibly imagine.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

I think those pics look great Pauline.... sure, they're not as good as the sick pictures that northshore posts... hehe.. but you're well on your way. Color looks to be pretty true... good clarity/focus... I like em! MOre please!!! I wish I had a better camera... mine is a canon point and shoot... (although I can adjust some stuff Av, Tv, white bal, flash delay/intensity, etc...) I take 100 pics to get one decent one.. hehe...

Also, looks like your superman lost some of his color... he looks sort of like my OB now...


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info Northshore. In about 16 weeks it will be Christmas. That lens sounds like a good suggestion for Santa (read: Hubby :wink: )

Non-Compliance....yes, the Superman is just a plain ol' OB now. All the dramatic *red* is gone. I think your OB is prettier. Thanks for the compliments on the pix. Your point and shoot does a nice job from the looks of the OB shot. :thumb:


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

FYI

Middle-higher end camera gear, lenses in particular, retains much of it's value if well looked after. It's not unusual to get back 80% of retail value long after you've bought it. I say that because prices can get really goofy with good gear and while people see it as an expensive hobby, you're not throwing money into the wind with it.


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

PaulineMi I sent you a PM with a link to a canon forum you can get some advice for your camera and find used gear. If I remember right I think NorthShore gave it to me, are we alowed to post links on the forum? I didn't know so I sent the PM.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

PaulineMi said:


> Non-Compliance....yes, the Superman is just a plain ol' OB now. All the dramatic *red* is gone. I think your OB is prettier. Thanks for the compliments on the pix. Your point and shoot does a nice job from the looks of the OB shot. :thumb:


aww that's a bummer.. he was really nice... I'm wondering what the deal was... hormones I would guess.. That sucks, I didn't think those guys sold fish like that. I don't see why it would lose color unless it was really getting a hard time from the toher fish.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks again NorthShore & MightyWarMonger. I signed up for the Canon Forum. I appreciate the input. Am having fun with the opanda exif program too.
non-compliance, the Superman OB isn't harassed by the other fish at all. I saw a full sized Superman there today. It was the same color as mine. No dark red. :-?


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

hehe... what time were you there? I was there at about 2ish... got me 3 fossichromis rostratus and 3 pentazona barbs... and $40 worth of danichi food... MAN that stuff is expensive...

Anyways, I saw that superman... he was pretty big. They wanted $60 for him. YIKES! My yellow OB is bigger though..


----------

